# New to bodybuilding - need help



## shrikitiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am 21 yrs old and weigh 140lbs. I have lifted before and have some experience. Although I have lifted, I have not noticed any gains and felt disappointed and stopped lifting. I need some advice on what to do like a specific routine. I think the part that I was forgetting was diet. I have no idea on this. I am a college student so I dont have lots of time to cook and stuff. So if anyone can help me put-together a meal plan that would be awesome. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

At 140 lbs u should be able to gain weight fairly easy with basic weight training. Stick to heavy compound lifts like deadlift bench squats over head press rows pull downs some curls and tricep work. Lift heavy and hard. High Reps Low Reps and everything in between. Train 4 to 5 days a week. Eat and sleep and u will grow.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2014)

what ecks said..hes damn sexy too


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 18, 2014)

I was planning on doing this: 

Workout #1 - Squat, Bench, BO Rows, Pull-ups
Workout #2 - Deadlift, Shoulder press, Dips

5 sets with the goal of reaching 8-10 reps each.

Any advice on diet?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 18, 2014)

Buy white rice in the bulk chicked and talipia cook all the chicken and tilipia in one setting cover the biggest cookie sheet u have and chop it up and put in in the white rice measure out a cup and eat 4x a day feel in 2 a snack with shakes or eggwhites.Can also get ezequal bread and some natural nut butter of whatever u like and place 1-2 table spoons on one slice bam got a snack you will make gainz drink egg whites upon waking up and going to bed as well as post workout bam u will make gainz


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 18, 2014)

Any help on a meal plan breakdown? Like when to eat and what to eat at times?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

Can u get to the gym at least 3 days a week?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2014)

Go buy some old fashioned oats some peanut butter some whey and some milk. Blend up a cup and a half of oats then add two scoops whey and two tblsp peanut butter with 18 ounces of milk. Drink 2 of those a day with 3 or 4 good solid meals and u will grow. Each one of those shakes is about 1200  calories with alot of protein and carbs.


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 18, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Can u get to the gym at least 3 days a week?



Yes I plan on going M/W/F and maybe saturday to get cardio in


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2014)

Squat, bench, and deadlift on seperate days, bud. Then add some accessory lifts to each day and eat like a freakin horse. You will put on weight and muscle.


----------



## bvs (Jun 18, 2014)

stick to the basics when you are starting out.
if you are going 3 times a week you should consider a push/pull/legs type split which includes but is not limited to
push: bench press, flys, skull crushers, tricep pushdowns, dips etc
pull: deadlifts, all types of rows, curls, shrugs, chinups etc
legs: pretty obvious, squats, leg extension, calf raises etc

as for diet buy in bulk, eat lots and aim for 5-6 meals a day
1 protien: any sort of meat you can afford (cans of tuna, chicken, ground beef, steak etc..) eggs, cottage cheese, milk and whey protien etc
2 carbs: rice, oats, pasta, bananas etc
3 fats: peanut/almond butter, mac nut oil, plus what you will get from your meats and milk etc

dont be afraid to throw some junk type food in as well

and lastly get good quality sleep every night. i aim for at least 8 hours


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you guys heard of the anabolic diet? 
Should I follow that?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 27, 2014)

shrikitiki said:


> Have you guys heard of the anabolic diet?
> Should I follow that?



No you should not.


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 27, 2014)

Spongy said:


> No you should not.



Is it bad or something?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2014)

shrikitiki said:


> Is it bad or something?



It's better for cutting fat later on. For now you need plenty of carbs to keep training intensity high and to pack on weight.


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 27, 2014)

So I think I am going to follow what ECKSRATED said about making those shakes and for the other solid meals, I plan on getting fast food like chipotle or qdoba or subway. Do you think this would be enough to gain? For breakfast and dinner I am planning on making stuff, but lunch is my main issue as I don't have access to a kitchen.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jun 29, 2014)

shrikitiki said:


> So I think I am going to follow what ECKSRATED said about making those shakes and for the other solid meals, I plan on getting fast food like chipotle or qdoba or subway. Do you think this would be enough to gain? For breakfast and dinner I am planning on making stuff, but lunch is my main issue as I don't have access to a kitchen.



A couple Peanut butter and jelly's on wheat for lunch, with a piece of fruit, no refridgeration required!


----------



## shrikitiki (Jun 29, 2014)

oldschool67 said:


> A couple Peanut butter and jelly's on wheat for lunch, with a piece of fruit, no refridgeration required!



Is that enough?


----------



## deejeff442 (Jun 29, 2014)

Way back when I started I was around 140 too.i are anything and everything.mcdonalds was twice a day.i never did and still dont believe in protein drinks.


----------



## shrikitiki (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone think I should supplement with creatine?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 4, 2014)

Subway?  They give you assNaked sandwiches. ..
Ur better off goin 2a deli
Fuk subway..ask for a turkey anf cheese and they put one slice of each FDS (fuk dat shxt)


----------



## shrikitiki (Jul 8, 2014)

So about creatine....


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jul 10, 2014)

*EAT EAT EAT!!!! Eat like shit look like shit...eat clean look clean.*


----------



## shrikitiki (Jul 17, 2014)

So i've been goin to the gym 5 times a week rather than 3. My question is should I do that or would i be better off going 3 times a week?


----------

